# 69-word WG story, "Women's Sumo"



## Scx (Dec 26, 2011)

Coach! whined Jenny. I'm full!

Eat! This is Women's Sumo! The fattest wins!

Secretly, her coach bet heavily on her opponent, and ensured Jenny would lose by neglecting her muscles and bloating her belly.

It worked. Jenny got enormous and could barely waddle, but when her opponent bounced off her gigantic stomach, and put one foot outside the ring, Jenny had won. 

Her coach lost everything.


_There used to be a thread about this, but when I search for it using very simple terms I just get an error message. Perhaps I should try harder to find it. Scx._


----------



## TheOwl (Dec 29, 2011)

These fun little things when you can't be bothered with writing a whole story, maybe not your best one here but still good.

Maybe you should have just searched your own previous posts to find it, it was about six or seven down.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18567


----------



## Scx (Dec 30, 2011)

TheOwl said:


> These fun little things when you can't be bothered with writing a whole story, maybe not your best one here but still good.



Thankya.

I am a lazy bloke. I've never denied that.



> Maybe you should have just searched your own previous posts to find it, it was about six or seven down.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18567



That would have been more efficient, indeed.

I do have longer works in the pipeline, but they have a tendency to get either way out there and/or peter out for lack of interest, and I'm not comfortable with submitting them here without a lot of editing.

Teaser: "Project G3".

_Scx_

PS - If the editors are listening, they could move this whole thread to the thread in which it belongs, and remove an excess comma even by Harvard standards. _S_


----------



## Scx (Jan 6, 2012)

See?? cackled Cathy. I'll convince Carla she has to get fatter for you, and while she's stuffing her face you can stuff me...

Carla's body practically exploded, doubling her weight in a few months. When she heaved her enormous bulk to her feet and pressed her dirigible belly against me, wheezing Am I fat enough yet? I could only say Yes, and Cathy was forgotten.

_Scx_


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 6, 2012)

Greatest short story ever lol


----------



## Scx (Jan 6, 2012)

I built a time machine.

Crystal was getting fatter, but not fatter enough fast enough to suit me. Despite her billowing breasts, belly, and butt, I decided to skip ahead six months and see what she looked like then.

I did. I remained stationary. The Earth, unfortunately, did not, and six months from now will come back to this side of the sun. 

I wish I'd brought a space-suit.

_Scx_

_Edited to enlarge the font. Why not? Enlarging is the point... :wubu:_


----------



## Scx (Jan 24, 2012)

Caitlyn was being punished again.

Her freshly fattened rump, the quivering balloons of her breasts, and her wildly overinflated belly proved irresistible, and her own fiery passions did the rest.

And of course she got caught.

The last time, The Machine had more then doubled her already hefty weight. If it doubled it again, Caitlyn might never walk again. With a shiver, she realized she was looking forward to it.

_Scx_


----------



## Scx (Jan 24, 2012)

I see you there, on your hands and knees, your ass a giant swollen balloon. Your breasts jostle like soft bowling balls. Despite your flabby arms held straight your enormous belly still squashes heavily into the mattress, bulging out both sides.

Exactly one year ago you lost our little bet; Now I've bloated the merely obese girl you were into one three times fatter.

Another little bet, maybe?


_Usually I absolutely despise stories written in the 2nd person, but this one just came out that way. Scx_


----------

